# Returning to the US on a Green Card



## Debbie does Gallas (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals

New fella here, and I have a question that perhaps the forum could answer for me.

Im fortunate enough to have attained a GC through marriage. Unfortunately the marriage dissolved a few years ago but my GC is still valid.

My question is, recently I went back to the UK on business, only away 2 weeks, but when I re-entered I was asked by the customs agent 'how long I was away for?' This hasnt happened before all the times Ive re-entered the country. I know that if you have a GC and you're out of the US for more than a year, or if you set up residence outside of the US and plan to live there, you can jeopardise your GC status. Do the customs agent on their little computer screens at immigration entry actually know when you left the country, or is it a type of throw-away question that they have to ask through Homeland Security policy? Im asking this because I may have to go abroad on a long time contract (more than a year) and if I re-enter and they know Ive been out for more than a year, they can deny me entry. Is it prudent during my contract abroad to fly back to the US for a weekend, get my stamp etc etc, then leave again??

My GC process was SO difficult and it took 4 years to get, I just dont want to screw it up and lose it.

Much Obliged


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I'm a US national and I almost always get asked on entering the country how long I have been away. To some extent, they are looking to see how reasonable your customs declarations look. (If you just spent 3 weeks in Paris and claim to be coming back empty handed, they will ask lots more questions.)

Now that I live overseas, they normally catch themselves before asking me how long I've been away. (I'm dying to respond "16 years" and see how they react.) But they still bug me about not bringing any gifts with me that I can declare to the Customs people.

But if you're planning on leaving the US for more than a year, the USCIS website says: A reentry permit is needed for reentry for trips greater than one year but less than two years in duration.

You may want to ask your local USCIS office (or hunt around a bit on their website) for how to get a re-entry permit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev - be my guest and say 16 years:>) Be prepared for conversations.

Debbie - yes you need your re-entry permit unless you have one of grand-fathered GCs. Have documentation ready. You will have to apply for citizenship unless you want to continue extending your GC. Part of the application is time spent outside the US (by the date) from date of GC issue. Passport stamps can be useful.


----------



## Debbie does Gallas (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies

I know about the GC extension for a year or over, its a bloody pain to get one though.....its just a case of do the customs officials actually know when you've left (on their computer screens) when you re-enter. IE Ive been away for 8 months and say 3 weeks, that sort of thing?

Ta


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello Debbie,

If you are planning to be away for more than a year than you need to apply and get the re-entry permit. My Mother-in-Law (MIL) applied for this and left the country and once the re-entry permit was received, we just mailed it to her. She came back after 18 months. No problems or hassles. The critical thing is to apply for this before you leave the country and have proof that you did this such as certified mail with return receipt etc.

If the reentry permit is denied for whatever reason then do not go out of the country frequently or for a long time. The reason being that the Immigration folks at the point of entry can question you on this and make it a huge hassle.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Debbie does Gallas said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I know about the GC extension for a year or over, its a bloody pain to get one though.....its just a case of do the customs officials actually know when you've left (on their computer screens) when you re-enter. IE Ive been away for 8 months and say 3 weeks, that sort of thing?
> 
> Ta


What answer to you expect after posting intentions of potentially re-entering the US illegally? Hello ICE?


----------



## Debbie does Gallas (Sep 16, 2008)

twostep said:


> What answer to you expect after posting intentions of potentially re-entering the US illegally? Hello ICE?


Didnt say I was going to do anything illegal, I just wanted to know if the customs officials would know when I left the US, because the INS seem to wing it half the time, who the hell knows what to expect each time you re-enter the country, its roulette half the time. No need to be snidy, its a simple question, and if you're not comfortable answering this question, then dont, perhaps somebody else can answer it!


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, the odds are that if you're out of the country for more than a few weeks, they will probably know when you left. It may not be immediately available on their screen (it may be though!), but if they suspect you for any reason and send you to secondary, they can find out very quickly. it's always a crap-shoot when you enter the US. Maybe it'll be fine, but maybe not

I'd go ahead with the re-entry permit. May be a pain but it's better to be safe than sorry


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

They don't check passports when you leave, so they won't know directly. However, if you make them suspicious in any way, they can check airline records, credit card records, and entry records in other countries. The failure to scan passports when leaving the country makes it difficult to catch people who overstay visas. They investigated changing the process, but it was going to be very expensive and catch relatively few violaters. Catching illegals at departure points is sort of fruitless, since the ones that intend to stay simply never leave.

As far as being asked questions, I've been asked several times, and I'm a citizen. Once it was simply because I had a lot of stamps in my passport, and they were curious about how I travel so much and how I liked long term travel. It was a slow day, I think. Don't get too paranoid. Sometimes they are just asking questions of everyone who comes through, or every fifth person, or who knows. I was once on a plane that had been tipped as having smuggles on it, and all of our luggage was thoroughly searched. It took hours.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

This thread wanders round the houses and ends up in a stagnant ditch somewhere. Consequently, I'm ignoring everyone's half truths and adding some general guidelines.

* A green card is a non-exclusive proof of your status.
* A green card expires but your permanent resident status does not.
* Abandoning permanent residency is a complex issue that has much more to do with intent and your actions that demonstrate that intent than time out.
* Aliens who claim permanent residency always have the right to judicial review.
* Under no circumstances sign anything in secondary processing without legal advice except a parole document.
* Don't lie to a federal official.
* Always assume their databases are pretty comprehensive.


----------



## k21815 (Aug 28, 2008)

In response to Fatbrit's outburst that this thread keeps wandering around? Let me ask you this. Are you an immigration authority to make this kind of statment?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

k21815 said:


> In response to Fatbrit's outburst that this thread keeps wandering around? Let me ask you this. Are you an immigration authority to make this kind of statment?


No -- one can see the thread is wandering about with college-level critical thinking skills IMO.

BTW, there's nothing wrong with threads wandering around -- I'm sure admin has plenty of space on the server and we're a long way of hitting the limit!. If you'd like me to analyze the reason the thread is wandering, I'd say that the OP's question was not clearly defined. However, threads have a life of their own and often head in directions otherwise intended. Sometimes the produce gold; sometimes they don't. But such is human interaction!


----------



## nonie (Aug 4, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> No -- one can see the thread is wandering about with college-level critical thinking skills IMO.
> 
> BTW, there's nothing wrong with threads wandering around -- I'm sure admin has plenty of space on the server and we're a long way of hitting the limit!. If you'd like me to analyze the reason the thread is wandering, I'd say that the OP's question was not clearly defined. However, threads have a life of their own and often head in directions otherwise intended. Sometimes the produce gold; sometimes they don't. But such is human interaction!



I'm still fairly new to this site and am learning a lot as we prepare to move to Egypt. I know I'll continue to use it even more once we make the move later this year.

Fatbrit, I think the reason that someone complained about your "outburst" is because well, frankly your replies are not always....nice. I know things get lost in translation (via email, threads) and I'm sure you take your role here seriously...clearly you are a wealth of knowledge but sometimes it sounds like you're being a bit rude in your replies. As if you have little patience for those of us that are not very knowledgeable. I'm sure we do ask some crazy questions but I was always taught there were no stupid questions, only stupid answers.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nonie said:


> Fatbrit, I think the reason that someone complained about your "outburst" is because well, frankly your replies are not always....nice. I know things get lost in translation (via email, threads) and I'm sure you take your role here seriously...clearly you are a wealth of knowledge but sometimes it sounds like you're being a bit rude in your replies. As if you have little patience for those of us that are not very knowledgeable. I'm sure we do ask some crazy questions but I was always taught there were no stupid questions, only stupid answers.


Well....dissent is, I suppose, an important American value. Thank you for your comments....but I think I'm too old to change!


----------



## nonie (Aug 4, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Well....dissent is, I suppose, an important American value. Thank you for your comments....but I think I'm too old to change!


Oh, and I wanted to ask you a question. Do you dislike the U.S.? Your threads seem very negative towards the U.S. If that is the case? What brought you to the U.S.? Would you rather be somewhere else?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nonie said:


> Oh, and I wanted to ask you a question. Do you dislike the U.S.? Your threads seem very negative towards the U.S. If that is the case? What brought you to the U.S.? Would you rather be somewhere else?


Well I can see this thread is definitely wandering! Still.....those who are bored can skip over it.

*
Do you dislike the U.S.?*
In what way? Question is far too general to answer. Unconditional love is either a mother to her child or a dog to its master.

*
Your threads seem very negative towards the U.S.*
Please give examples. I have a feeling that it is probably my politics you find disagreeable and seek this tack to rationalize it for yourself. I have an affinity for the Constitution and vote in every election. Does being positive to the US involve something else?

* If that is the case? What brought you to the U.S.?*
I won a lottery that I wasn't seriously entering.

*Would you rather be somewhere else?*
I've lived in so many countries I get tired of moving. My American wife, however, states we must leave if the loons get in again.


----------



## nonie (Aug 4, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> Well I can see this thread is definitely wandering! Still.....those who are bored can skip over it.
> 
> *
> Do you dislike the U.S.?*
> ...



One example of your negativity was when some newbie expressed a desire to move to the U.S. and your reply was "I don't know why!".

You have made an assumption that I don't understand the difference between love for a country and the politics within the country. See, this is one of the problems with your replies. You assume everyone is ignorant and you are the only intelligent person. 

There's no harm in trying to be pleasant is there? It's obvious you have so much information to offer to people.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nonie said:


> One example of your negativity was when some newbie expressed a desire to move to the U.S. and your reply was "I don't know why!".
> 
> You have made an assumption that I don't understand the difference between love for a country and the politics within the country. See, this is one of the problems with your replies. You assume everyone is ignorant and you are the only intelligent person.
> 
> There's no harm in trying to be pleasant is there? It's obvious you have so much information to offer to people.


The reference you took out of context had the subject "many people" and not directed at the OP at all. I really don't know how to broach the fact to newbies that they are unlikely to live and work in this hallowed land unless they fit within the narrow niches available. If you want to stick around and give it to them gently, be my guest. But please don't give them false hope. I'll give it to them straight and square, I'm afraid. 

You've so far accused me of being knowledgeable, intelligent, rude and anti-American in this thread. You've produced little to back up these allegations.

I think you fail to appreciate the way other cultures approach things. When you get to Egypt, don't just hang out with the American expat crowd but try and broaden your horizons a little. I notice on this board you've been looking for little America in Egypt for your family. They've had America all their life -- try to find something new for them to experience. Not everyone approaches everything the way you expect it. This is not good nor bad, not polite nor rude....it's just interesting in my book -- and one of the great joys of the world.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

No poster has caused this thread to wander more than you, Fatbrit.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> No poster has caused this thread to wander more than you, Fatbrit.


But wandering isn't bad, is it?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Then why did you make the post, anyway?

And it can be. Useful information gets buried because it is hidden in a post with an irrelevent title (not the issue here!). And people seeking information on a particular topic may never get the information they want. I guess that's why it is usually labeled with a perjorative term, hijacking.

I actually don't mind, but it bothers some people.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

During your wanderings I checked on the original (iffy in my book) question. The bar code on GCs gets recorded at entry and exit. A foreign country entry stamp in a passport with a considerable time period to US entry and nothing else will trigger a second glance and potentially cross referencing of data bases.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, does any country still stamp passports? It seems like it has been ages since the last time I had a stamp in my passport on entry to at least France and the US. (Haven't had the need to use my passports anywhere else lately.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## nonie (Aug 4, 2008)

[QUOTE=Fatbrit;I notice on this board you've been looking for little America in Egypt for your family. They've had America all their life -- try to find something new for them to experience


I don't think I'm looking for little America in Egypt. We're very exited about exposing our children to another culture. My kids have been raised in a small town in the middle U.S. having always attended a Christian school. They have been quite sheltered. And while I am excited about exposing them to this new life I want to give them some things that still make them feel at home, like another Christian school to attend. This way when they are feeling a bit lonely & out of place (which I think will be normal) they will have at least some small community to be able to relate to. My daughter is an equestrian and she is thrilled to be able to continue her training in Egypt. 

Again, you are making an assumption that is inaccurate.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nonie said:


> Again, you are making an assumption that is inaccurate.


I'm as accurate as your meager self revelation! I don't do horoscopes or palm reading.


----------



## gkloken (Aug 9, 2007)

*yes everything is on the system internationally .*

Everything is on the system and it is important that you do apply for a re-entry permit should you stay away longer than 180 days consecutively or spread our in one calender year ! 
If you do stay away longer you could lose everything. 
. 




Debbie does Gallas said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> I know about the GC extension for a year or over, its a bloody pain to get one though.....its just a case of do the customs officials actually know when you've left (on their computer screens) when you re-enter. IE Ive been away for 8 months and say 3 weeks, that sort of thing?
> 
> Ta


----------

